# dlink dwl-520+ wireless network card help

## sau2004

hi, I have the dlink dwl-520+ wireless network card and whenever I do a iwconfig, it will not detect the card, but it is in the system.   When I build my kernel, I did build with wireless extensions and then after I emerged wireless-tools.  Thanks.

Bus  1, device   9, function  0:

Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface (rev 0).

IRQ 17.

Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeb024000 [0xeb025fff].

Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeb000000 [0xeb01ffff].

----------

## smart

ACX 111 ? thought ACX 100.... but guess it will do. Searching for ACX100 here in forum and/or on google will probably do.

----------

## sau2004

but when I do iwconfig, it didn't even list the hardware out, and I tried looking for acx100 posts.  I think that i should at least get a wlan device or something when I type iwconfig

----------

## sau2004

Can someone kindly help me out, I'm stumped on this for a few days now.  Thanks.

----------

## smart

iwconfig will not show you anything until the kernel has a driver for your wlan card. this is what discussed in those acx100 articles, how to get a driver onto your system/into your kernel.

----------

## twisted__one

I am experiencing the same issue, but I have found a third party driver available at:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/

I am going through the README but I cannot get it to build properly. Once its done building and I try and run modprobe <module> it give me "FATAL: Module wlan/wlan.ko not found."

I think my module path is off, can someone please tell me Gentoo's default Module path?

Hope this helps you with your issue.

----------

## smart

does it need a "make install" ?

has the file reached its destination ? "find /lib/modules/ -name wlan.ko"

if both, try "depmod -a" and repeat modprobe

----------

## neuron

scripts I use for cvs madwifi + WPA:

grab:

```

#cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

rm -rf madwifi.old

cp -r madwifi madwifi.old

cd madwifi

make clean

cd ..

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co -rWPA madwifi

rm hostap.tar.gz

rm -rf hostap.old

mv hostap hostap.old

wget http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/hostap/hostap.tar.gz?tarball=1 -O hostap.tar.gz

tar xzpvf hostap.tar.gz

```

buildwpa:

```

#cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

rm -rf madwifi.old

cp -r madwifi madwifi.old

cd madwifi

make clean

cd ..

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co -rWPA madwifi

rm hostap.tar.gz

rm -rf hostap.old

mv hostap hostap.old

wget http://hostap.epitest.fi/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/hostap/hostap.tar.gz?tarball=1 -O hostap.tar.gz

tar xzpvf hostap.tar.gz

bash-2.05b# cat buildwpa

#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/wpa stop

x=`cat hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile`

echo "CFLAGS += -I../../madwifi" > hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile

echo "$x" >> hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile

echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_MADWIFI=y\CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXTENSION=y" > hostap/wpa_supplicant/.config

cd hostap/wpa_supplicant/

make clean

make

cp wpa_cli wpa_passphrase wpa_supplicant /usr/bin

```

buildwifi:

```

#!/bin/bash

/etc/init.d/wpa stop

x=`cat hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile`

echo "CFLAGS += -I../../madwifi" > hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile

echo "$x" >> hostap/wpa_supplicant/Makefile

echo "CONFIG_DRIVER_MADWIFI=y\CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXTENSION=y" > hostap/wpa_supplicant/.config

cd hostap/wpa_supplicant/

make clean

make

cp wpa_cli wpa_passphrase wpa_supplicant /usr/bin

bash-2.05b# cat buildwifi

cd madwifi

make clean

rmmod ath_pci

rmmod wlan_tkip

rmmod wlan

rmmod ath_hal

make KERNELPATH="/usr/src/linux" KERNELRELEASE="`uname -r`"

make install

```

I also use a custom init.d script:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

start() {

        ebegin "Starting wpa"

        modprobe ath_pci

        sleep 1

        wpa_supplicant -w -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iath0 &>/var/log/wpa.log &

#       wpa_supplicant -wB -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iath0 &>/var/log/wpa.log

        sleep 15

        sleep 1

        ifconfig ath0 0.0.0.0 up

        sleep 1

        pid=`cat /var/run/dhcpcd-ath0.pid`

        kill -9 "$pid" &>/dev/null

        if ! /sbin/dhcpcd -t 30 ath0; then

         ewarn "Failed dhcpcd -t 30 ath0"

        fi

        eend 0

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping wpa"

        killall wpa_supplicant

        ifconfig ath0 0.0.0.0

        ifconfig ath0 down

        pid=`cat /var/run/dhcpcd-ath0.pid`

        kill "$pid" &>/dev/null

        rmmod wlan_tkip ath_pci ath_hal wlan

        eend 0

}

```

----------

